# Two short piano pieces



## Zeniyama

I wrote these quite a while ago. They're not very long, and they're completely different in style, but they're the only one's I'm able to post at the moment, and I'd like to at least give a little introduction to my style.

So, what do you all think?


----------



## SenorTearduct

Very nice... I assume you are more interested in atonal and neotonal rather than the classics?


----------



## Zeniyama

I do generally like to compose in a less than traditional style of tonality, yes. However, when I first started composing, I wrote very salonesque, mid-romantic style music, but I drifted away from that after doing more listening to more modern styles.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Very respectable... I really can't seem to get into my groove for atonality, I do like neotonality though.. and I do like what you did there


----------



## Zeniyama

Well, thank you. I always enjoy hearing nice things about my works.

I remember just about a year after getting into classical music I was on some forum and heard these guys talking about Arnold Schoenberg. Out of curiosity, I did some searching, and found one of his piano pieces, which I listened to and immediately thought "Wow, this is the great, genius composer those guys were talking about?" It took me a while, but eventually I found something in the music: I believe it was the emotion, which seemed so foreign at first, but became more and more familiar the more I listened.

Now, I'm not completely bonkers about atonal music - I, in fact, listen to the works of Beethoven and Bach more than I do Webern or Schoenberg - but it's had an immense impact on my style.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Ahh.. I see, and I might look this guy up.. I'm only 15 and only been doing this now well, soon will be my 5th month...
But I do want to hear your counterpoint works.
Oh, and what work did you hear on my page?


----------



## Zeniyama

I heard your Fuga Fantasia in D Minor and your Fantasia, Toccata and Fugue in C Minor. That's not many of the works you posted, but they're very interesting. I may check out some more tomorrow after school, but right now my mother's asleep, and I don't want to wake her.

You should definitely check into atonal music. Who knows, you might like it. But, it's not too bad if you don't, either; alot of people dislike atonality. The biggest problem with atonal music is that you'll have one big group of people who believe that the avant-garde way is the only way, and constantly feels as though they're being persecuted against, and then you'll have another big group of people who believe that all atonal composers and listeners are pretentious glory-seekers who are hell-bent on destroying beauty in art. I just think that we should enjoy the art we enjoy and stop bickering about who has the superior art.

EDIT: I'm not saying that these two are the only groups of music enjoyers, but these seem to be the most prevalent mind-sets when dealing with the avant-garde.


----------



## chillowack

I didn't really enjoy either of these two pieces very much; but that's not so much a reflection on your composition as it is an indication of my own musical taste: I'm not a fan of atonal music. I love melody, and I gravitate toward the classical and romantic styles.

So maybe I'm not the best person to comment on these particular pieces; but since your question was "what do you all think?", I felt I should chime in.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Well I think ill give atonal a good try then 
And its ok you don't have to feel obliged to hear my works if you don't want to haha
Very interesting explanation of the contrasts of modern music btw..


----------



## Avior Byron

Zeniyama said:


> Well, thank you. I always enjoy hearing nice things about my works.
> 
> I remember just about a year after getting into classical music I was on some forum and heard these guys talking about Arnold Schoenberg. Out of curiosity, I did some searching, and found one of his piano pieces, which I listened to and immediately thought "Wow, this is the great, genius composer those guys were talking about?" It took me a while, but eventually I found something in the music: I believe it was the emotion, which seemed so foreign at first, but became more and more familiar the more I listened.
> 
> Now, I'm not completely bonkers about atonal music - I, in fact, listen to the works of Beethoven and Bach more than I do Webern or Schoenberg - but it's had an immense impact on my style.


The more you listen to Schoenberg's music the more you might like it. I wrote something on Schoenberg's Piano Piece Op. 33a that you might want to read.


----------

